# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  🦅 Miracle Falcon LG Tool V3.2 Released 14th March 2019 🦅

## mohamed73

*Falcon Box*  * Next Generation Mobile Tool*  * iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM*  * LG Pack v3.2 (14th March 2019)*  **  *✔️ Can Activate on Miracle Key Just 17 USD* *✔️ Can Activate on Miracle Thunder Just 17 USD* **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **  **   *          * **  *  * *Falcon Box*  * Next Generation Mobile Tool*   * iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM* *LG Pack v3.2 (14th March 2019)* **   *✔️ Can Activate on Miracle Key Just 17 USD ✔️ Can Activate on Miracle Thunder Just 17 USD*  **  *[X] Release Note Falcon LG Module v3.2* *[+] Kdz to Raw Xml Tool.* *[+] Extract and Make Raw Xml.* *[+] Manually Extract Kdz File.* *[+] Download Latest Kdz From Phone Imei/Esn.* *[+] Improved Remove All Screen [Pin-Password-Pattern] Locks by Modem Port.* *[+] Improved Factory Reset By Modem Port.* *[+] Improved Custom Write.* *[+]* *Enable Usb Debugging by Modem Port.* *[+] Remove All Screen [Pin-Password-Pattern] Locks by Modem Port.* *[+] Factory Reset By Modem Port.* *[+] Get Model Details by Imei.* *[+] Fixed Custom Flashing Bug.* *[+] Auto Authorization when you open Module.* *[+] Fixed Version Bug on Startup.*  MIRACLE FALCON NEW GENERATION REPAIRING TOOL**  *BR [SV]'S MIRACLE TEAM*         
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     **  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     ** 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_      Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key    # No Need Login Auto Login  # All Free Packs Available  # No Need buy Other Dongle or Card   This is Thunder Promo Offer any time will Stop.      Officially Distributor Falcon Activation on Miracle Key /  Miracle Thunder   Just $17   GSMSERVER Officially Distributor
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   IMEI.US officially Distributor
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Miracle Online Shop for Activation   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _

----------

